# 16MBit 3DSL Fastpath erzwingen: so geht es mit der Fritzbox!



## swarfega (8. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

bei der neuen Fritzbox Firmware 54.04.99-14000 für die 7270 kann man unter DSL-Einstellungen den Latenzpfad vorgeben, der mit der Vermittlungsstelle ausgehandelt werden soll (Auto-Fast-Interleaved).
Habe bei mir einmal auf Fast geändert. Ergebnis Pingzeiten etwa halbiert    
Vorher z.B. Ping auf pcgames.de 26ms - jetzt 14
Bei den DSL-Infos auf der Fritzbox steht dann auch sowohl in Senderichtung als auch in Empfangsrichtung die Latenz auf Fast  

Viel Spass


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 16MBit 3DSL Fastpath erzwingen*

das is doch aber sicher nur eine funktion, die die vorhandene leitung nochmal besser nutzt oder vlt. die erneute datenpaketkontrolle im router deaktiviert, denn das echte fastpath kann nur der provider freischalten... ^^


----------



## swarfega (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 16MBit 3DSL Fastpath erzwingen*



			
				Herbboy am 08.05.2009 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> das is doch aber sicher nur eine funktion, die die vorhandene leitung nochmal besser nutzt oder vlt. die erneute datenpaketkontrolle im router deaktiviert, denn das echte fastpath kann nur der provider freischalten... ^^




Die Fritzbox zeigt auf jeden Fall jetzt in beide Richtungen als Latenzpfad "fast" an und die Pingzeiten halbieren sich etwa mit dieser Einstellung! Habe jetzt viele Gameserver mit weniger als 12ms Ping.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. Mai 2009)

Bei 16MBit ist standardmaeszig geringes Interleaving aktiviert (-> Fastpath). Das dein Geraet vorher kuenstlich die Latenzbis zur Vermittlungsstelle hochgetrieben hat ist natuerlich Pech, wobei bei AVM auch nicht verwunderlich  Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass du bei dir an der Hardware rumspielst und danach hast du eine Einstellung des Providers ueberlistet?


----------

